# DIY arrow wraps?



## Bussie (Aug 11, 2018)

I started making my from vinyl I bought from a sign shop. It's slightly thicker than the regular wraps but works great. The nice part is you can make them as long as you want.


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

I spend like $7-10 from ebay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving (Oct 22, 2015)

Onestringer arrow wraps is the way I go, extremely affordable and a billion options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

Fluro, glo in the dark vynal tape. 3cm wide x 5 m $5/roll


----------



## 30x pro (Aug 15, 2011)

Any one know how much the Onestringer wraps weighs


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have made mine also, not difficult. Order some vinyl material from Amazon and cut to size.


----------



## TRD1911 (Mar 24, 2011)

This is awesome! If I just did the single wrap behind the fletching, how do you think visibility would be in flight?


----------



## Djqpaz (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m thinking about getting into building my own arrows. I want to know the significance of arrow wraps and their purpose? Is simply for eye candy or is there a functional purpose to them!? Thanks in advance


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Japflip33 said:


> I’m thinking about getting into building my own arrows. I want to know the significance of arrow wraps and their purpose? Is simply for eye candy or is there a functional purpose to them!? Thanks in advance


Arrow retrieval for reflective tape.....doesn't mean it can't look pretty too though 

Cory


----------



## mattafliving (Oct 22, 2015)

Japflip33 said:


> I’m thinking about getting into building my own arrows. I want to know the significance of arrow wraps and their purpose? Is simply for eye candy or is there a functional purpose to them!? Thanks in advance


Biggest benefit is when it comes time to reflect how the arrow. The wrap comes off a lot more easily than trying to scrap glue straight off the carbon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

I always use white wraps. Makes it very easy to tell what type blood you’ve got to determine where you hit.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter (Nov 4, 2017)

30x pro said:


> Any one know how much the Onestringer wraps weighs


Standard wraps weigh 1.1 grains per square inch

Reflective wraps weigh 1.6 grains per square inch

Double Doggs weigh 0.5 grains per square inch

So, if you take the area of your wrap and multiply by the weight per square inch you will get the total weight.

For example. If you shoot a 1 x 7 wrap multiply 1 x 7 (=7) and then 7 x 1.1 for standard wraps giving you 7.7 total grains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

CheckpintGnarly said:


> anyone making their own arrow wraps?
> spending $25 bucks on a handfull of stickers seems a bit steep. thinking about just buying some vinyl on amazon and cutting my own.
> 
> anyone else already doing this? what vinyl are you using?


Absolutely making my own wraps. I forget what I bought from Amazon, but was one of the best sellers, a bunch of different color sheets I think $17, enough to outlast me, and kicker is you can use to punch out dots for your lens if you use lens, combine adhesive backed vinyl with a cheap paper cutter and you're good to go!


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Pretty sure u got my roll from here,
https://www.tapejungle.com/products/high-intensity-retro-reflective-tape-hxref.html
If you run 6" wraps, 1" x 10 yards = 60 wraps for $9 " = $.15 each, tough to beat. Unless of course you buy 2" wide x 50yds, then it's $ .11 each for 600. 
I started off cutting 7" ones in half but this is way better. 

I also put the tape on a bunch of my camping tools so I can find them in the dark. It's a game changer

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

If you have someone doing car wraps, banners, trade fair decoration stuff, advertisement stickers or something similar you can probably get some scraps for free. They use the same wraps and throw away all the cutoffs, which are absolutely sufficient for arrow wraps. 

I like the flo tape, though.


----------



## FitBoyAwe (Nov 29, 2020)

CheckpintGnarly said:


> anyone making their own arrow wraps?
> spending $25 bucks on a handfull of stickers seems a bit steep. thinking about just buying some vinyl on amazon and cutting my own.
> 
> anyone else already doing this? what vinyl are you using?


Love the look, there are a few businesses that make wraps perfectly sizeable for your arrows, just if you're interested. Arrowsocks is one of the major ones, and if you want to unleash your imagination, they do custom jobs for around the same price as their already crafted wraps.

I'm using a cameo vs cricut maker, but on it with an abrasive disk. I just cut a slot in a wooden plank wide enough to clear the cutting disc and fastened the dremel to the plank with duct clamps, then fastened a block of wood at the right distance to rest on the other end of the arrow, and Voila: a small bench saw. A treat works!


----------



## Cody_Strength (Nov 29, 2020)

CheckpintGnarly said:


> anyone making their own arrow wraps?
> spending $25 bucks on a handfull of stickers seems a bit steep. thinking about just buying some vinyl on amazon and cutting my own.
> 
> anyone else already doing this? what vinyl are you using?


I do the same thing I just went to a craft store and naught some vinyl


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

I spray bomb my arrows, flo orange, let it dry good and fletch. I like it a lot better than a wrap once it’s time to re-fletch. You could get fancy with a art brush and an stripe or 2. 
I just do a nice fade out.


----------



## DorB (Aug 23, 2020)

PVC heat shrink tube.. the cheapest arrow wrap.
Thin, durable, Easy to apply and easy to unwrap when needed.

1.42$ for 2m (about 10 arrows)
The 17mm fit tight on a 7.6OD arrows.










2M PVC Heat Shrink Tubing Tube Wrap Lipo Li-ion RC Battery Pack 17MM-103MM Wide | eBay


PVC Heat Shrink Tubing Color Selectable. Multiple Sizes and Colors Selectable(get w hat you selected ), Sizes with Suitable Battery Show on2nd Picture. do to fix any issues till you satisfied.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've bought Onestringer wraps for many years, but kept reading about folks making their own. This spring during he covid quarantine, I found a place online down south in GA that sold Uracal 651 for about $.70 for a 12x12 sheet....dozens of colors. I ordered several sheets and my order was less than $10 total.....here in about a week. My wife and mother-in-law both sew and quilt, so there is often a cutting board and rotary cutter on the dining room table. I quickly figured out a method and had over 30 wraps from a 12x12 in a unique color that looked cool. Same material the "big boys" sell and cut to my specs for cheap.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

DorB said:


> PVC heat shrink tube.. the cheapest arrow wrap.
> Thin, durable, Easy to apply and easy to unwrap when needed.
> 
> 1.42$ for 2m (about 10 arrows)
> ...


I use heat shrink wrap all the time for all sorts of things. Do you use any glue between the it and the arrow? 
That stuff shrinks pretty well but not tight enough that I'd use as a wrap. Seems like it would slide around after some use. Also could be pretty heavy when considering weight at the back of an arrow and foc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DorB (Aug 23, 2020)

naterb said:


> I use heat shrink wrap all the time for all sorts of things. Do you use any glue between the it and the arrow?
> That stuff shrinks pretty well but not tight enough that I'd use as a wrap. Seems like it would slide around after some use. Also could be pretty heavy when considering weight at the back of an arrow and foc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No glue.
No sliding so far.

I’ve used the smallest diameter that fit the arrow shaft, so it shrinks very tight.

Weight?
I can’t tell if there’s any different compared to vinyl or stickers.
But it’s not the regular electric shrink, it’s a battery wrap, very thin.


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Farcanal said:


> Fluro, glo in the dark vynal tape. 3cm wide x 5 m $5/roll


That's interesting. I already do the tape between the fletching and nock.


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

TRD1911 said:


> This is awesome! If I just did the single wrap behind the fletching, how do you think visibility would be in flight?


I have used the strip between the fletching and nock for years, even on my practice arrows. Never noticed any in flight visibility with them. Mostly help in locating lost arrows at night.


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

naterb said:


> Pretty sure u got my roll from here,
> High Intensity Retro Reflective Tape (HXREF)
> If you run 6" wraps, 1" x 10 yards = 60 wraps for $9 " = $.15 each, tough to beat. Unless of course you buy 2" wide x 50yds, then it's $ .11 each for 600.
> I started off cutting 7" ones in half but this is way better.
> ...


Thanks for the link, going to try this tape! How does the tape hold up to the glue?


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

here is what I use. Very thin, great adhesion and easy removal. I have a pack of sheets like this I haven’t used yet. I’ve only used the rolls so far. Kind of a pain to flatten for cutting but this stuff is great.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

CheckpintGnarly said:


> anyone making their own arrow wraps?
> spending $25 bucks on a handfull of stickers seems a bit steep. thinking about just buying some vinyl on amazon and cutting my own.
> 
> anyone else already doing this? what vinyl are you using?


adhesive backed vinyl from amazon, cutter from hobby lobby.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

if you want to make your own wraps, go to a hobby shop and buy a roll of "MonoCote". it's a heat activated shrinking vinyl used to cover model airplanes. it weighs nothing, it's thin, comes in a multitude of colors and patterns and has an adhesive backing that activates when you wipe an iron over it and it shrinks tight to whatever it is put on. you buy it by the roll so one roll will make hundreds of wraps.


----------



## natedog1 (Mar 7, 2016)

thats a great idea


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

CheckpintGnarly said:


> anyone making their own arrow wraps?
> spending $25 bucks on a handfull of stickers seems a bit steep. thinking about just buying some vinyl on amazon and cutting my own.
> 
> anyone else already doing this? what vinyl are you using?


Following


----------



## Firemn260 (Oct 21, 2019)

mattafliving said:


> Biggest benefit is when it comes time to reflect how the arrow. The wrap comes off a lot more easily than trying to scrap glue straight off the carbon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 100% on that. It makes the extra effort of wrapping worth it even if your not going for visually appealing.


----------



## jmazz (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been ordering Oracle 651 off Etsy but looks like Amazon might be the better deal.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

corybrown50 said:


> Arrow retrieval for reflective tape.....doesn't mean it can't look pretty too though
> 
> Cory


We at Third Hand Archery Had EZ Find Trail and arrow wraps back in the 1990's. About the time we came out with them trail markers came out and some lighted nocks. I had some health issues and missed the boat on marketing them. 🙁


----------



## jmazz (Apr 5, 2021)

I like the idea of reflective wraps for my 10 year old's arrows! Was going to do white or blaze orange but might look for reflective Oracal.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

30x pro said:


> Any one know how much the Onestringer wraps weighs


If I recall, they are around 1 grain per square inch. Standard wrap is 1 inch wide (give or take). I shoot a 4" wrap, so it weighs 4 grains.

I'll add the best thing about onestringer wraps is that the adhesive doesn't setup super hard. I can take all adhesive off with just tap hot water and a towel (but have to heat several times and pull down the arrow). I used to using Bohning wraps and those things just stick better than necessary and cure to be very hard.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll tell you, one of my best investments over the last few years for arrow retrieval has been a 100 led black light. It is bright enough to use even during the day, and the fletchings light up even under layers of grass. It beats lighted nocks by far for me. Almost 100% recovery, even in layered grasses on fields.


----------



## jmazz (Apr 5, 2021)

corybrown50 said:


> I'll tell you, one of my best investments over the last few years for arrow retrieval has been a 100 led black light. It is bright enough to use even during the day, and the fletchings light up even under layers of grass. It beats lighted nocks by far for me. Almost 100% recovery, even in layered grasses on fields.


That's a good idea! Might have to invest in one.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

corybrown50 said:


> I'll tell you, one of my best investments over the last few years for arrow retrieval has been a 100 led black light. It is bright enough to use even during the day, and the fletchings light up even under layers of grass. It beats lighted nocks by far for me. Almost 100% recovery, even in layered grasses on fields.


Good idea. I bought a $20 led one from walmart to check if my clothes had UV brighteners. Now, I can multitask it.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I shoot blazers and only need a 4" wrap, so I buy 8" wraps and cut them in half. I have enough to last me for the rest of my bow hunting life.
Ches.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Konk said:


> Thanks for the link, going to try this tape! How does the tape hold up to the glue?


Holds up great. It'll tear the wrap before coming off. 
They are kind of a b*tch to remove but no different than bohnings. A little hot water and a homemade scraper and it all comes off. 
For any aae vanes I dont use the primer pen, rather just give the base a wipe down with a q tip with acetone, havent had issues. That more a function of me being cheap but I dont use AAE's as much as fusion q2ii. 
For what a wrap is, the prices that are charged are ridiculous. 

So this is what I've gone with 1 Dozen WHITE REFLECTIVE ARROW WRAPS + EXTRAS!!! *Multiple Sizes Available* | eBay

They're cut for you, dont have to mess around with a whole roll
Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_S (Aug 22, 2021)

Man this is a good idea. I couldn’t ever justify spending that much for a sticker. Thanks everyone.


----------

